# Une boite de nuit branchée et spéciale iPod à.. Londres



## Manu (9 Juillet 2004)

Le 7 Août prochain  s'ouvre  à Londres un Club branché iPod crée par des DJ fous du lecteur d'Apple. On comprend mieux pourquoi S Jobs a choisi cette ville pour le lancement de l'iTMS. Pour plus de détails, c'est  ici.

 L'idée c'est que chacun apporte son iPod, son iMix pour le partager aux autres. Bref des nuits ...  iPodiennes en perspective.


----------



## ederntal (9 Juillet 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Le 7 Août prochain  s'ouvre  à Londres un Club branché iPod crée par des DJ fous du lecteur d'Apple. On comprend mieux pourquoi S Jobs a choisi cette ville pour le lancement de l'iTMS. Pour plus de détails, c'est  ici.
> 
> L'idée c'est que chacun apporte son iPod, son iMix pour le partager aux autres. Bref des nuits ...  iPodiennes en perspective.



L'idée est top mais il y a juste un truc qui me chiffone : des morceaux mp3 c'est génial comme qualitée pour des enceintes de salon, d'ordi ou sur le baladeur... mais vu la puissance des enceintes des boites de nuits : ça doit etre moyen - moyen non ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> L'idée est top mais il y a juste un truc qui me chiffone : des morceaux mp3 c'est génial comme qualitée pour des enceintes de salon, d'ordi ou sur le baladeur... mais vu la puissance des enceintes des boites de nuits : ça doit etre moyen - moyen non ?



Qui te parle de MP3?  Apple Lossless, ou au pire AAC.


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

Après le big mac et les mac ferme, voila les ipod ferme


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2004)

Bon, il va falloir prévoir une petite sortie à Londre avec quelques copains.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> L'idée est top mais il y a juste un truc qui me chiffone : des morceaux mp3 c'est génial comme qualitée pour des enceintes de salon, d'ordi ou sur le baladeur... mais vu la puissance des enceintes des boites de nuits : ça doit etre moyen - moyen non ?



Non, ce n'est pas moyen moyen.


----------



## chagregel (9 Juillet 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> L'idée est top mais il y a juste un truc qui me chiffone : des morceaux mp3 c'est génial comme qualitée pour des enceintes de salon, d'ordi ou sur le baladeur... mais vu la puissance des enceintes des boites de nuits : ça doit etre moyen - moyen non ?



Non car les enceintes de Sono / Boîte sont bien moins bonnes en qualité que des enceintes de salon.
Les valeurs les plus importantes sont le rendement en DB (donc du bruit ), l'impédance pour le montage et la puissance admissible.


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il va falloir prévoir une petite sortie à Londre avec quelques copains.


easy jet va vendre bientôt (mi juillet) ses billets pour la demi saison et l'autre compagnie ryan air 
on a plus cher d'hotel a Londres que de voyage  :mouais:


----------



## iMax (9 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, lol 

Quand je suis allé à Londres, j'ai payé plus cher le trajet en bus depuis Lutton airport jusqu'au centre ville que le vol lui même


----------



## einqui (9 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> easy jet va vendre bientôt (mi juillet) ses billets pour la demi saison et l'autre compagnie ryan air
> on a plus cher d'hotel a Londres que de voyage  :mouais:


  L'hotel? L'hotel?? :hein::mouais:
 Mais c'est nuit blanche dans la boite Monsieur


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> L'hotel? L'hotel?? :hein::mouais:
> Mais c'est nuit blanche dans la boite Monsieur


bah tu sais a 30 et des brouettes on aime bien son petit "comfort"


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bah tu sais a 30 et des brouettes on aime bien son petit "comfort"



je confirme, à ma dernière nuit blanche j'ai perdu mon sac avec le powerbook du boulot dedans    merci a celle qui l'a ramené à la police  :love:


----------



## corbuu (25 Juillet 2004)

Arretez un peu avec Easy Jet ! 
J'ai essayé toutes les manieres possibles et immaginables pour aller à londres car je fais l'aller retour tous les 15 jours le weekend. 

alors un conseil, zapez EasyJet. Vous vous faites chier pour deux euros de moins. vous arrivez à Standfort ou Luton, vous etes en plein milieu de campagne au Nord de Londres. 
Durant le vol, vous etes assaillis d'annonces promotionnelles pour acheter une canette ou autre... c'est l'horreur. ensuite vous n'avez pas un brin de place pour vous assoir et de plus vous n'avez pas de place prédéfinie. Donc c'est la guerre pour entrer dans l'avion en somme. 

Arrivé à Luton ou Standfort, obligé de prendre le train pour arriver à Londres. Ensuite obligé de prendre le metro pour arriver ou vous voulez. il faut alors prendre un ticket Zone 1 & 2 & 3 ... pour pouvoir y aller.

Enfin que de déboirs !
Je vous conseille vraiment British Ariways. Le prix est dégressif plus vous prenez votre billet tôt. Vous arrivez à Heathrow et vous prenez le metro, voila tout. Vous avez le droit à un repas dans l'avion, et meme avez le droit de pouvoir dormir sans un bruit.

Bon j'arretes.

Sinon pour cette boite de nuit c'est hyper interessant ! J'habite au 58 Holloway Road justement ! J'ai halluciné de voir ca ici sur MacGé alors que j'ai rien vu dans le coin ... Je connait pas cette boite mais vais aller voir ca le 8 Aout.

Merci pour l'info MacGé, en avance sur tout, meme sur les evenements qui se passent a coté de chez vous.


----------



## purestyle (25 Juillet 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Le 7 Août prochain  s'ouvre  à Londres un Club branché iPod crée par des DJ fous du lecteur d'Apple. On comprend mieux pourquoi S Jobs a choisi cette ville pour le lancement de l'iTMS. Pour plus de détails, c'est  ici.
> 
> L'idée c'est que chacun apporte son iPod, son iMix pour le partager aux autres. Bref des nuits ...  iPodiennes en perspective.



brancher les ipod certes, soirée branchée...club branché...j'en doute fort.


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> brancher les ipod certes, soirée branchée...club branché...j'en doute fort.


oh arrête heu, tu sais très bien que si t'un aille paude, aujourd'hui, tu es forcément branché et tu as tous les éléments pour passer une soirée branché avec bon gout garanti   .....imagines en plus tu peux même diffuser les photos de tes dernières vacances en boucle sur ecran géant parce qu'elles aussi, elles sont dans le aille paude...

ces soirées ipod, ça va être un peu chiant, nan?


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juillet 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Je vous conseille vraiment British Ariways. Le prix est dégressif plus vous prenez votre billet tôt. Vous arrivez à Heathrow et vous prenez le metro, voila tout. Vous avez le droit à un repas dans l'avion, et meme avez le droit de pouvoir dormir sans un bruit.


Habitué de Londres, je confirme que c'est effectivement la plus pratique des formules par avion!

Pour ma part, arrivé au centre avec le métro de Heathrow, je change avec la Central Line et prends généralement un petit hôtel au nord de Hyde Park, dans la zone Marble Arch / Paddington / Lancaster Gate. Il y a aussi quelques hôtels pas mal près du British Museum, entre le musée et Tottenham Court Road.

Bonne iNuit !


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Bon, c'est quand qu'on y va iPoder? :love:


----------

